# Best drop away hunting rest?



## huntinfool3337 (Aug 17, 2012)

any suggestions on a hunting drop away rest that is quiet and for a fast cam? Son is looking to purchase a good quality rest. He was thinking about the QAD ultra rest but is up for any suggestions that you may have? Thank You Please PM if you respond since I'm not on here every day.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

you will get a better reply on the hunting forum....................>


----------



## huntinfool3337 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks Mike 66. As you can see I'm fairly new to this!


----------

